# Dash Vent Replacement.



## dougstruck (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone know if a special tool or anything is needed to remove the air vents in the dash of my 1991 HB? 2 of the vents are just floppin around and 2 more have lost the air direction things. I think they fell inside somewhere...maybe thats the rattle.
Anyway, I bought one of those books at AutoZone that's supposed to cover EVERYTHING and of course I just wasted 16 bucks.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If they're broken already, why not pry one out and find out how it's attached? Junkyards usually have lots of replacements.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe these are also available as aftermarket parts. I'm not sure about the right one, but the left and center ones come out with their respective dash panels on the 97s.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I think they have clips on the sides, if you slide something thin & flat in there it should release the clip so you can pull it, but on the other hand.. if they are already broken, might as well finish them off pulling them out! (get one out and you should see the clips)
and the new ones should just slip right in!


----------

